# CNC Router upgraded to Automatic Tool Changer System



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

Greetings all,

I tinker a LOT with CNC routers and have just finished my latest creation - an Automatic Tool Changing System that uses a 2.2kW 24,000 RPM collet type spindle that many people use. To share information about this, I created and am creating a series of videos covering the various aspects of this system and would like to share them with you. This system is designed around PCB Isolation milling using the associated 1/8" shank tools.

Here are some links to some of the videos...
Introduction - overview
Lengthy demo video showing it running an actual program
Narrated explanation of the Magazine component

In the coming weeks/months I will be posting additional videos covering more about this tool change system, the CNC router, and the recent re-control from MACH 3 to Centroid Acorn.

Also, there are a lot of woodworking videos on that site as well that you may find interesting.

Hope you enjoy the videos.

Sincerely,

Chris D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Chris!


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Chris!


Thank you for the warm welcome David, much appreciated!

Chris


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Your DIY ATC is very creative and seems to work quite well - good job, Chris!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Chris. Thank you for sharing this with the forum members. That looks like a neat idea for those people that like to build things that help workflow in the shop. I'll have to put that on my list that I'd like to make.

I also looked at your video list and I'm sure others would be interested in some of the projects you have made.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nicely done Chris D. At one time I pursued adding a tool changer for my Probotix CNC. Got the software end in LunixCNC figured out. Probotix already had a bit touch off to zero the Z level for each bit number. I couldn't find an "affordable" tool changing spindle, so was working on dropping off and picking up separate trim routers for each tool number. Got busy and let the project park but now Probotix offer a tool changer option for their new CNCs.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chris.


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you all for the very warm welcome and kind words!

I posted this an another woodworking forum and got blasted. 

Thanks for reminding me that there are still gentlemen in the world! That encourages me to continue to share what little knowledge I have.

Chris D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw this on CNC Zone and thought it was pretty cool, glad you're sharing it here. I doubt I'll ever build one like this but the approach and execution is good.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW, what a project. you are very multi-talented. it takes knowledge in several disciplines to accomplish that project - and succesfully!!! mechanical, fluid power (air), electronic, and software/macro's. kudo's!

thanks for sharing. i particularly like how you tighten and loosen the collet/nuts.


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

TimPa said:


> WOW, what a project. you are very multi-talented. it takes knowledge in several disciplines to accomplish that project - and succesfully!!! mechanical, fluid power (air), electronic, and software/macro's. kudo's!
> 
> thanks for sharing. i particularly like how you tighten and loosen the collet/nuts.


Hi Tim,

Thank you very much for the very kind words, I really appreciate that! 
I am fortunate in that I have a lot of experience in all those disciplines and you are right, I needed to utilize all that experience to make this thing happen.

Thank you again for the kind words, it helps motivate me to make crazy things and share them.

Chris D.


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

The next video in the series of this Automatic Tool Changing System is now up on YouTube. This video details the tool length measuring and the part height measuring.

Tool Length and Part Height Measuring Video

Chris D


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Again Chris, nice design. i like how you eliminated the "electrical switch" typically used for spring loaded height sensors. switches bring a whole new set of issues to the height readings... repeatability etc


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks Tim, Much appreciated!

Chris D


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

I have just published another video on the Automatic Tool Change System. This video covers the mechanical design / components of the Tightening / Loosing Actuator. In a few weeks I will publish another video which covers the electronics and code that makes it work.

ATS Collet Actuator - Mechanical

Chris D


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm IMPRESSED!


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

MikeSibley said:


> I'm IMPRESSED!


Thanks Mike, much appreciated!


----------



## Chris D (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is the final video covering the Automatic Tool Change system on my CNC router. I have also posted another thread linking to a video overview of the entire machine.

ATS Collet Actuator - Electronics and Software (Code and Macros)

Thanks for taking a look.

Chris D


----------

